# GroundControl CASTER | Virtual Mixer, Cable-Free Audio routing for Mac



## ysd_mac (Jul 17, 2022)

ysd_mac submitted a new resource:

GroundControl CASTER | Virtual Mixer, Cable-Free Audio routing for Mac - Route desktop audio together with your microphone | play sound and alerts using free soundboard



> Here is some highlighted of GroundControl CASTER free version:
> 
> 1. Free virtual audio device to stream your desktop sound to your favorite streaming app.
> 2. Free interface to monitor this audio stream in your headphones.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## startxjeff (Saturday at 5:12 PM)

Feature request:   I sure wish I had the option to hide the soundboard pane in the application.  I already have a soundboard.    =)


----------

